# fish finders? Are they worth it in shallow waters?



## tholdah (Apr 21, 2008)

I have been reading alot of info on fishfinders, and have yet to find the answer to my question. I probably could have saved alot of time and posted here for member advise. (and by "save alot of time" I mean...be lazy  )

I found the map of the lake we fish (simply "googled" it. I actually found a history report of when it's been stocked/with what, and a depth map). Anyway, the map shows 2 depths; 5' around the entire perimiter, and then a drop to 15'. We have always had pretty good luck fishing the reeds/coverage/logs etc in the shallows. Ok, the question. If we're in 5' of water, and our transducer is a 60 degree, how far is it showing from the boat? Are they worth the $$?


----------



## Jim (Apr 21, 2008)

I am going to guess no more than 2-3 feet.

https://www.vexilar.com/pages/support/support_tips/article_006.html.

They are worth it though for sure!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 22, 2008)

They are well worth the money even in a shallow lake. You are not using it to find fish in most cases, but to find structure and depth. Find a log or sudden drop off, even in 5 feet of water and that spot will likely hold fish. 

For Fresh Water bass fishing you will rarely use them to actually find the bass, (especially in shallow water) you will be able to spot the structure and schools of bait fish. i get by with a simple flash finder that only shows depth on my small boat, we use it to find the channel edges in the bay and river.


----------



## graybeard (May 1, 2008)

I got by without one for years, but hate to go without it now. I don't worry about finding the fish, but I sure like to know what things look like underneath me as far as depth, structure, etc.


----------



## tholdah (May 1, 2008)

We found a Hummunbird 300TX with the mounting harware, speed cable, and transducer on craigslist for $60.00. I think even turned off it should add 10-15 HP to the motor and 2-3 lbs per fish we catch...just with it's presence! (It just finishes the look. Like putting a set of mag wheels on a Pacer). That's right. We're official. 8)


----------



## Jim (May 1, 2008)

tholdah said:


> We found a Hummunbird 300TX with the mounting harware, speed cable, and transducer on craigslist for $60.00. I think even turned off it should add 10-15 HP to the motor and 2-3 lbs per fish we catch...just with it's presence! (It just finishes the look. Like putting a set of mag wheels on a Pacer). That's right. We're official. 8)




:LOL2:


----------



## caddyjosh (May 2, 2008)

tholdah said:


> We found a Hummunbird 300TX with the mounting harware, speed cable, and transducer on craigslist for $60.00. I think even turned off it should add 10-15 HP to the motor and 2-3 lbs per fish we catch...just with it's presence! (It just finishes the look. Like putting a set of mag wheels on a Pacer). That's right. We're official. 8)




Defiantly official


----------



## DahFISH (May 2, 2008)

I think its well worth it. Shallow fishing is my favorite. I dont use it to locate the fish as much as I use it for water temp., change in water temp.. And to find smaller detailed structure that maps dont show, like small creeks, forgotten road beds and rock piles.


----------



## Waterwings (May 2, 2008)

Cool! Humminbird makes some good products. I use mine mostly for depth (real shallow water), because I know that there is no structure in my local watering hole.


----------



## G3_Guy (May 2, 2008)

Ditto what Esquired said... It's not always about finding the fish, but more about seeing the depth and structure the fish are located around.


----------



## WTL (May 10, 2008)

Don't know if you have an outboard or not, but if you do they are worth it especially in a shallow lake - for safety reasons.


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jun 15, 2008)

Go Dual Beam for shallow water.

~LCA.


----------

